# Job market for C,C++



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello all

Anybody working on c or c++ in NZ?.
How is the market for this over there?
I will be coming to AUS shortly in 189 visa.
Just wanted to know about job prospects in my line of work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

srikar said:


> Hello all
> 
> Anybody working on c or c++ in NZ?.
> How is the market for this over there?
> ...


Guys can you please help on this


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

srikar said:


> Hello all
> 
> Anybody working on c or c++ in NZ?.
> How is the market for this over there?
> ...


Not my field of expertise whatsoever, but I've just done a search on www.seek.co.nz quoting C and C ++ programming jobs and it came up with 566 of them for the whole of NZ!!!
I'd say there's a job market for your skills.


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Not my field of expertise whatsoever, but I've just done a search on Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site quoting C and C ++ programming jobs and it came up with 566 of them for the whole of NZ!!!
> I'd say there's a job market for your skills.


Thanks Escaped, for your inputs.
I had a look at Seek,but trying to get the info about market from the guys working in c/c++ over there so that it would be more practical.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

srikar said:


> Thanks Escaped, for your inputs.
> I had a look at Seek,but trying to get the info about market from the guys working in c/c++ over there so that it would be more practical.


Not sure how much more useful information we can give.
I'm in IT, working on a project with a load of C/C++/C# developers, and - yes - there is work out there for good developers!
What more can we say???


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

topcat83 said:


> Not sure how much more useful information we can give.
> I'm in IT, working on a project with a load of C/C++/C# developers, and - yes - there is work out there for good developers!
> What more can we say???


Thanks TopCat for your insight.Hope we cross our paths in future.


----------



## Grayburg (Sep 13, 2013)

Apart from just responding to adverts also check out if IT companies are advertising themselves (ie not recruitment agencies) and contact them directly to market yourself and skillset. Even if this doesn't yield a job offer you can arrange to meet in advance when you get here and they should give an indication of the opportunities available based on projects they currently have.


----------

